# Tabelle der Eigenschaften bei Grafikkarten



## PulsarS (10. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist wahrscheinlich ein Fehler in den Tabellen bei der Eigenschaftswertung für Grafikkarten aufgefallen.

Beispiel:
Aktuelle Ausgabe (09/2010), S 45.

Wenn ich z.B. die Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Rev.2 mit derGainward GTX 460 GS GLH vergleiche, dann simmt die Endnote definitiv nicht mit den Werten in der Tabelle überein.

Bei den Temperaturen sind die ja noch vergleichbar.
Bei der Lautstärke liegt die Sapphire meilenweit vorn, da die Gainward im Idle und unter Spielelast etwa 3 mal so laut ist, wie die Sapphire.
Hier müsste die Sapphire in der Einzelnote überdeutlich vorn liegen.

Bei der Verlustlesitung ist die Gainward im Idle zwar um 2 Watt besser, dafür unter Last um 40 Watt schlechter (ca. 40%).
Demnach müsste die Wertung auch deutlich zugunsten der Sapphire ausfallen.

Beim OC-Potenzial ist die Sapphire mit 17/20 % (GPU/Speicher) auch deutlich besser als die Gainward, die "nur" auf 8/8 % (GPU/Speicher) kommt.

Der einzige Punkt, wo die Sapphire unterliegt, ist die Länge der Karte.
Und zwar 26,7 cm für die Sapphire, bei 18.7 cm für die Gainward.

Und jetzt kommt der Hammer:
In der Endnote bei den Eigenschaften bekommt die Sapphire eine 2,02, die Gainward aber eine 1,55.

Das kann doch gar nicht stimmen.
Wo ist der Fehler?


----------



## psyphly (10. August 2010)

Meines Wissens ist doch weiterhin das wichtigste Attribut einer Karte die Preis/Leistung. Ich kenne den Artikel/die Tabelle nicht, aber wurde nicht auch darauf eingegangen? Denn meiner Meinung nach fließt soetwas zu einem großen Prozentsatz mit in solche Bewertungen ein.


----------



## Bääängel (10. August 2010)

Der Preis spielt bei der Note gar keine Rolle. Der wird nur bei negativ (-) aufgelistet.


----------



## PulsarS (11. August 2010)

Morgen,

ignoriert mich doch einfach... 
Wenigstens ein Feedback, wie "wir sehen es uns mal an" wäre für den Anfang nicht schlecht. 

Das ist wohl die Rache für meine Kritik an eurem Grafikkarten-Index letztens im 3DCenter-Forum, oder wie? 


psyphly schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist doch weiterhin das wichtigste Attribut einer Karte die Preis/Leistung. Ich kenne den Artikel/die Tabelle nicht, aber wurde nicht auch darauf eingegangen? Denn meiner Meinung nach fließt soetwas zu einem großen Prozentsatz mit in solche Bewertungen ein.


Der Preis hat nichts mit den Eigenschaften zu tun.
Der Preis ist dynamisch und kann in 2 Monaten ganz anders aussehen.
Die Eigenschaften bleiben aber unverändert.
Es sollte ganz klar definiert sein, welche Note bei einem Eigenschaftswert zu vergeben ist.
Man sollte auch keine Unterschiede zwischen den Klassen machen.
Wenn eine Karte laut ist, dann ist sie es eben.
Ob High-End oder Mid-Range ist nebensächlich.
Dafür holt eine High-End-Karte viel über die Leistung raus, die ja mit 60% gewichtet wird.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. August 2010)

Wir haben einen Bewertungssschlüssel, welcher den einzelnen Eigenschaften verschiedene Wichtungen zuschreibt. Auch werden die Zwischennnoten Leistung (60%), Eigenschaften (20%) und Ausstattung (ebenfalls 20%) unterschiedlich gewichtet. Einige Dinge in der Testtabelle, wie zum Beispiel die Länge, fallen zurzeit in die Kategorie "Information" und werden nur angegeben, nicht gewertet.

Wir planen allerdings eine Umstellung des Notenschlüssels. Wann? „TBD”.


----------



## PulsarS (11. August 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Bewertungssschlüssel, welcher den einzelnen Eigenschaften verschiedene Wichtungen zuschreibt.
> Einige Dinge in der Testtabelle, wie zum Beispiel die Länge, fallen  zurzeit in die Kategorie "Information" und werden nur angegeben, nicht  gewertet.


Dann stimmt aber etwas nicht.
Wenn ihr die Länge als Info angebt, dann ist ja bei allen anderen Eigenschaftswerten die Sapphire teilweise sehr deutlich besser als die Gainward. Nur bei der Temperatur nicht.
Und trotzdem hat die Gainward die bessere Eigenschaftsnote als die Sapphire.
Ich würde gern wissen warum.
Oder ist der Bewertungsschlüsel ein Betriebsgeheimnis? 


PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Auch werden die Zwischennnoten Leistung (60%), Eigenschaften (20%) und Ausstattung (ebenfalls 20%) unterschiedlich gewichtet.


Das ist mir bestens bewusst. 


PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wir planen allerdings eine Umstellung des Notenschlüssels. Wann? „TBD”.


Vielleicht wäre es ja von Vorteil, wenn man diesen Notenschlüssel nicht allzu kompliziert gestaltet.
Bei der Lautstärke könnte man ja z.B. so benoten, dass es für jeden transparent und nachvollziehbar wird.
0,1 Sone -> Note 1,1
0,2 Sone -> Note 1,2
usw. bis...
5 Sone -> Note 6

Manchmal ist weniger kompliziert, einfach mehr


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. August 2010)

Abgedruckt wird ein Auszug aus der Testtabelle. Diese ist weitaus umfangreicher als das, was wir ins Heft quetschen können - und ja, es handelt sich um ein „internes” Dokument.

Danke jedoch für die Anregung mit der Einfachheit.


----------



## PulsarS (11. August 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Abgedruckt wird ein Auszug aus der Testtabelle. Diese ist weitaus umfangreicher als das, was wir ins Heft quetschen können - und ja, es handelt sich um ein „internes” Dokument.


Das ist  aber nicht ganz das, was ich hören wollte...
Es sieht einfach nur bescheiden aus, wenn von den abgedruckten Werten Grafikkarte A deutlich besser ist als Grafikkarte B, jene dann aber bei der Endnote gewinnt. 

Dann müßt ihr doch zumindest erklären, was sonst noch in die Note der Eigenschaften miteinfließt, sonst wirkt es sehr unglaubwürdig.

Generell halte ich von solchen Geheimnistuereien nicht viel.
Wie die Endnote zustande kommt, sollte für jeden nachvollziehbar sein.

Ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen und dem Leser eine Tabelle auf DVD zur Verfügung stellen, wo er selbst die Einzelwertungen überprüfen kann.

DAS wäre ein Service!
Vor allem wäre es sehr praktisch.
Lautstärke und Verlustleistung interessiert mich nicht?
Raus damit aus der Tabelle.
So könnte sich jeder selbst eine für seine Bedürfnisse angepasste Endnote ausrechnen.

Ich weiß, dass mein Anspruch schon sehr hoch ist.
Diesen habe ich aber an eine Zeitschrift, die zu den Besten gehören will, und dies sicherlich auch tut. 

Ich sehe halt noch Verbesserungspotenzial, und ein wenig konstruktive Kritik kann ja nicht schaden. 

Trotzdem danke für die Antworten, Carsten!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. August 2010)

PulsarS schrieb:
			
		

> So könnte sich jeder selbst eine für seine Bedürfnisse angepasste Endnote ausrechnen.


Und Hersteller die perfekte Karte bauen


----------



## PulsarS (11. August 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Und Hersteller die perfekte Karte bauen


Schön wärs 
Scheitert nur an dem Wechselspiel aus Performance und Verlustleistung.
Die perfekte Karte gibt es nicht und wird es nicht geben.

Aber wenn du schon antwortest... 

Du bist doch für den Mafia 2 Technikartikel zuständig gewesen, oder?
Ist dir das miserable AA nicht aufgefallen?
Du hörst ja sonst das Gras wachsen, wenn es um Bildqualität geht.
Ich lese aber nichts im Artikel, dass das AA einfach unterirdisch ist.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2100065-post25.html


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. August 2010)

Das AA ist ein fieses Geblure, welches teils nicht mal greift und die Fps weit runter zieht. 

Hab's auch nur mit SGSSAA genießen können ...


----------

